
5 Reasons Why Nokia Lost Its Handset Sales Lead and Got Downgraded to 'Junk' - jordhy
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/04/5-reasons-why-nokia-lost-its-handset-sales-lead-and-got-downgraded-to-junk/
======
stephengillie
This article isn't really about how demand Nokia's hardware has dropped. This
article is really about how Samsung broke into the mobile device hardware
market by building everyone else's phones (iPhone, Androids, Windows phones,
etc) while Nokia was focusing on Symbian and inertia.

